# Polishing/detailing



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

So I took possession of my cruze last week and since then I've put just over 800km on her. I noticed the other day it's got swirls all over the place. Likely from the dealer washing it with a brush. It's driving me nuts, a new car should be clear of all paint damage. I have some experience with polishing/buffing with my truck. I just want to check and see what some of you are using. I have a porter cable d/a polisher, but my pads are worn out. I shouldn't have to do it myself but I doubt I'll be able to get the dealership to do it. Input is appreciated thanks! 


 Sent via iphone


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The P/C da will be fine......get new pads from Griots or Meguires......get the orange.
Can't see what you are working with but try a few passes with just Meguires yellow wax.....it has minimal cleaning, so minimal finish movement.
If results come up short, change pads and use Meguires compound followed by the yellow wax (keep changing pads with product, this one for yellow wax, that one for compound)
Product removal using micro fiber toweling.....no cotton....that makes more paint swirls.
Recommendations based on starting with a clean, clayed if necessary finish.

Do it yourself, there is no dealer in the world that would go through these steps (let alone use premium products) for paint correction.

Rob


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

You must have a BGM [black] Cruze if you're complaining about swirls haha. So if that's true, you're in for a real treat with that color.

I've spent a lot of time on mine. Hand wash / Clay bar / Compound / Polish / Wax -- in that order -- that seemed to make a huge difference. I used Mother's and Meguiars products.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wacks On and wacks Off .... what is the build date ?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

For something like this and depending on how "deep" the swirls are, wouldn't it be best to start with a cleaner wax first? And then if that doesn't work try a polish? IMO, when it comes to paint, shouldn't you always start with the least aggressive method (cleaner wax or polish) and work from there until you achieve the desired result? I.e. cleaner wax -> polish -> compound.

Of course remember if you have to use a compound, you need to go back over with a polish or cleaner wax afterward, depending on how aggressive you are with the compound.

+1 on Meguiars or Mothers products.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Try Zaino brothers. Its a polish not a wax and they have items for dark colored cars. I think its the best there is. After my car is polished with Zaino brothers dried bird poop just wipes right off. I does cost a little more but you will use less. 

Also before changing from one brand to another use dish washing soap to remove any old wax or polish. I know some people may not agree but I have never hurt my paint using dish washing soap like dawn.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on using dawn to remove old wax. I usually use a squirt of dawn in my car wash before I put the final coat of wax on for winter, and before the first coat of wax on in the spring.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> For something like this and depending on how "deep" the swirls are, wouldn't it be best to start with a cleaner wax first? And then if that doesn't work try a polish? IMO, when it comes to paint, shouldn't you always start with the least aggressive method (cleaner wax or polish) and work from there until you achieve the desired result? I.e. cleaner wax -> polish -> compound.
> 
> Of course remember if you have to use a compound, you need to go back over with a polish or cleaner wax afterward, depending on how aggressive you are with the compound.
> 
> +1 on Meguiars or Mothers products.


Notice I recommended Meguires compound......not to be confused with the stuff from years ago that ground a layer of finish off......I wouldn't use that old style compound on a wheelbarrow unless I wanted to see shiney steel.
The Meguires compound should, IMO go by a different name because it really does conjure up memories of that old compound that was like using jewelers rouge on paint.
The product is more like a clearcoat enhancer....doesn't appear to remove any of the clearcoat but may move it around a bit...polishes cold though.

Rob


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

For a cheap solution, stop by Harbor Freight and pick up a set of their pads for $5 each to go on your PC DA. $30 plus tax for 6 pads. Then go get some Meguiar's Ultimate Compound and Ultimate Polish. $10 each at most chain parts stores. Wash/clay the car, then go to town with the cutting pad and the compound. Next up is the polish with the polishing pad, and finally use the finishing pad with your favorite wax. 

I have a BGM Cruze. That combination removed some very noticeable hologramming left by a body shop, and polished out some good scratches to boot. 

If that doesn't touch it, next up would be something like Meg's M105. That's a very aggressive compound for a hobbyist, from the detailing forums.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

First of i do by hand so i cant comment on using machine.

But I dunno if you can really do anything about the swirls. I have them and i compounded(turtle wax safe for clear coat, works good at gettin surface scratches off with a little elbow grease), Clay bar(not really neccesary if you compound, will remove overspray and stuck on dirt on paint and windows), Polished i used Meguairs(still have swirl marks when you look form the right angles)Wax i used Ultimate wax Meguairs(Its synthetic so last a while,from what i read better for dark colors, for light colors go with tech2.0 Meguriars) then last but not least i hit it with the carnuba spray wax everytime i dry car after washing. Was an all day job! lol but it pays off!








COMPOUND, POLISH, WAX


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

For final polish step =>Menzerna SF4500 followed by Menzerna Powerlock Sealant.


----------



## FlyinLow89 (Sep 21, 2014)

Agree with mezrnas. If you're attatched to Meg's then get some 205 and if it's really bad start with 105. If you wanna avoid swirls look into a ceramic/glass coating. Opticoat, Cquartz, etc 
then gets some good wash media...microfiber madness has some incredible products. Grab some grit guards and look up the "two bucket wash" on YouTube


----------

